# Shchedrin, Rodion (1932-)



## science

Rodion Shchedrin is probably most well-known for his _Carmen Suite_, which (so I've read) was fairly popular/notorious back in the 1960s. Wikipedia explains: "Soviet Minister of Culture Yekaterina Furtseva banned the work immediately following its premiere as 'insulting to Bizet's masterpiece,' repelled by the modernist flavor given to the music and the sexual overtones of both the story and the title character."

Pletnev has what I assume to be a good recording (I've enjoyed it), coupled with the attractively titled concerti "Naughty Limericks" and "The Chimes":

View attachment 43911


I'm in the market right now for a recording of "The Sealed Angel," an Orthodox religious service of some sort. I wonder if you have a favorite?

But this guy has composed a lot of other stuff. Anything you like?


----------



## KenOC

I'm not familiar with his other works, but very much enjoy Shchedrin's Carmen Suite. In fact, I have tickets for a concert next month -- it's on the program! Interesting that both Shostakovich and Khachaturian turned down this commission.


----------



## starthrower

Just discovered his 2nd piano concerto.


----------



## Bettina

Shchedrin's "Basso Ostinato" is a glorious piece! Why isn't it better known??


----------



## Pugg

I do have a CD on Naxos:

Shchedrin:

Concerto for Orchestra No. 4 'Khorovody'
Concerto for Orchestra No. 5 'Four Russian Songs'
Kristallene Gusli (Crystal Psaltery)

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Karabits.
Give it a spin later.


----------



## EdwardBast

Bettina said:


> Shchedrin's "Basso Ostinato" is a glorious piece! Why isn't it better known??


Possibly because it is so reminiscent of Prokofiev's Sonata no. 7/i? I very much like the Shchedrin.


----------



## chill782002

I have this CD somewhere although I haven't listened to it for a while. Agree it's similar to some of Prokofiev's piano pieces, also some of Shostakovich's.


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------

